

Writing a modern web app with Go, TDD, REST, and AngularJS - campoy
http://blog.campoy.cat/2013/12/writing-moder-web-app-with-go-tdd-rest.html

======
aram
Slides

[http://go-talks.appspot.com/github.com/campoy/todo/talk/talk...](http://go-
talks.appspot.com/github.com/campoy/todo/talk/talk.slide#1)

Github repo:

[https://github.com/campoy/todo](https://github.com/campoy/todo)

------
RBerenguel
Feels like the first time I have seen a .cat domain in HN! Good TLD Francesc
;)

~~~
jordibunster
It's not available to everyone, I don't think:
[http://domini.cat/en_sunrise_faq/index.php#p4.1](http://domini.cat/en_sunrise_faq/index.php#p4.1).

~~~
antsar
_> 1.1. Is it possible to register a .cat domain right now?

Not yet. The launch period (Sunrise) starts on February 13th 2006, and ends on
April 21st 2006. The registry will open for everybody on April 23rd 206, just
after the Sunrise ends._

~~~
jordibunster
The HTML anchor in my previous link is not surviving the auto-linking (it
needs the last '.'), but see point 4 (Who can get a .cat?):
[http://domini.cat/en_sunrise_faq/index.php#t14](http://domini.cat/en_sunrise_faq/index.php#t14)

------
cryptos
"REST = HTTP + JSON" is absolute nonsense!

~~~
campoy
Probably out of context (the video will be published later on) this can be
surprising.

The point of the slide is that most REST APIs are provided via HTTP calls, and
the data is JSON formatted.

